# AMX - Ampella Mining



## Trader Paul (13 August 2007)

Hi folks,

AMX ... lists today and will be looking for some significant
and positive news, as several time cycles fall into place,
later this week:

   16-20082007 ... four cycles in this time frame should bring
                         some positive (and unexpected?) news ..... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Miner (13 August 2007)

Hi Paul
Should I take that AMX story with a pinch of salt. The issue got less than subscribed, date was extended (if I am not wrong) and has a far way to go.
I am sure Market gurus understand who ramps a share and who actually provides technical base. Yes, I do recognise the board consists of good people but the resource is to be proven.

Regards


----------



## Smashing (22 January 2009)

Bit of a dig here 

long time reader first time poster so take it easy

What do you think about this news:
http://ampella.com.au/public/documents/4/1/20090120_Ampella%20to%20Raise%202M%20in%20Underwritten%20Right%20Issue.pdf

Ampella Mining Ltd announced on January 20 that it would raise $2 million before costs through an underwritten issue of new shares at 6c with free attaching options on a 1-for-2 basis.

The funds will be used to accelerate exploration on Ampella's new Batie West gold project in Burkina Faso, West Africa.


----------



## happytown (1 June 2009)

ann out this morning regarding institutional share placement to fund exploration at ampella's batie west gold project in africa (burkina faso)

13,333,333 @ .30 to raise $4M (subject to s/holder approval)

this is the third share placement this year

on successful placement, cash in bank approx $7.5M

recent *drilling* campaign completed last week, with first *results expected in next fortnight*

sp up approx 7% today on minor volume (up over 200% in last 2 months)

cheers


----------



## Smashing (3 June 2009)

happytown said:


> ann out this morning regarding institutional share placement to fund exploration at ampella's batie west gold project in africa (burkina faso)
> 
> 13,333,333 @ .30 to raise $4M (subject to s/holder approval)
> 
> ...




I got in to the stock a while ago and am up 231.8% 
Also have some of the options they are doing well too.


----------



## Althom (12 April 2010)

Don't understand this stock. No indicated resources, approx 40000 illegal miners mining all the cheap close to surface ounces, -where's the value in it?


----------



## CapnBirdseye (14 May 2010)

Completely crazy.  EV/oz of over $250/oz.  And they are only a explorer.

Mental.  There has to be more to this one, surely.


----------



## mr. jeff (6 February 2012)

Showing an interesting slide.
Strength coming back in.
Big final selldown or a selling hiatus ? 
May be presenting an opportunity soon.


----------



## mr. jeff (6 March 2012)

weekly chart showing more selling.




Recent good news of shallow gold intercepts promising, but the news of the metallurgy hurt, see history for that (30th Jan), but also cap raising on 24th Feb, so cash is sound now.

Watching and waiting.


----------



## mr. jeff (7 March 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> "Can this support hold ?"




Not at all! Timbberrrr!


----------



## mr. jeff (5 April 2012)

Looming at $1 now and looking more attractive. Someone has trotted out the takeover talk to try and stop the bleeding.. will it help ? 




Looking very interesting - quite a fall it has been through - 3 year weekly chart and back to Feb 2010.
Extremely high sustained volume means someone is soaking it up, and the fall has been stemmed - temporarily ? 
It looks like this volume may signal a finish to selling, just can't see it continuing at this pace, however it has been knocked hard and there are plenty of good gold producers out there that are also sold down and more attractive, so who knows where this ends, could be in for a time of consolidation/drifting unless something changes. Current gold price action not inspiring.


----------



## thegooch (14 April 2012)

Jeff - have you ever considered that the high volume is generated by the same entity buying and selling back and forth to itself? The purpose being to manufacture negative sentiment in the stock ? Its called stacking the depth, planting parcels on both sides on the depth, trading back and forth , but tending the bias downward to give the illusion of a sell down. The same entity also front runs the stock with shorts and uses the same techinique to pick up larger stop loss parcels on the way down.

So the techinique achieve 3 things:

1. negative sentiment (people start setting stops in place)
2. drop the price and accumulate the stop losses and panic sellers
3. short the stock at the same time to fund the whole exercise and make $$ all the while.

Who and why do this ? - who - a holding company ,why- they are acting on behalf of a suitor, looking to procure a corner-stone investment to strenghen their case once a bid is put forth.

All the evidence is there on a day to day basis. 

Look at the weekly volumes - if thats someone selling down , there would've been a change in substantial holding by now , only a substantial holder would have enough shares to sell down that many per week .

At any rate , a tracing notice would have been initiated by now, so management will know soon enough what the game is .

I see big opportunity here. Wait and see.


----------



## mr. jeff (16 April 2012)

thegooch said:


> Jeff - have you ever considered that the high volume is generated by the same entity buying and selling back and forth to itself? The purpose being to manufacture negative sentiment in the stock ? Its called stacking the depth, planting parcels on both sides on the depth, trading back and forth , but tending the bias downward to give the illusion of a sell down. The same entity also front runs the stock with shorts and uses the same techinique to pick up larger stop loss parcels on the way down.
> 
> So the techinique achieve 3 things:
> 
> ...




Mr Gooch,  your explanation or something along those lines seems likely, and it seems almost ridiculous the volume of stock that has moved - 12 days of above 4m per day gives about 50m shares moved of a total 241 on issue. That is 20% of IC.

Will watch and wait. Market cap of $245M  is not that small considering their 3Moz+ resource with no production and questioned met results, so no rush to get into it with other up and coming stocks on the continent such as PMI etc. with similar market caps. It would be quite rewarding to be able to pick it up before a bid or similar came through, however it could with a decent retreat in POG get back to 65c which would not be nice to wear.

Thanks for the insight and will keep an eye out for further action.


----------



## thegooch (21 April 2012)

MrJeff , what do you make of the current chart ? Start of a trend reversal in play perhaps. Will get confirmation next week i guess.

Specialist firm - Taurus funds , has been the big buyer in the mix (6mill shares in the last few weeks) , with still no substantial change from the other major shareholders indicating they're selling. I'd say they've mainly been able to pick up the weak retail holders losing their nerve.

Taurus have a large team of geo's, mine engineers etc.... They wouldn't have added such a huge position without doing the DD on amx.  Taurus now own over 7% of the company. 

With the current chart , volume returning to more normal levels and the spectre of a takeover looming in the next 6months , i think you'd be hard pressed to find a better entry for amx since 2009 !!

Expect a bid in the next 3-6months imo , hopefully the lads can stack on the ounces before then . We should get another 1 mil/oz at konks sooner rather than later , and some additional ounces from foumbirri to start showing the potential beyond konks.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 June 2012)

No longer going ahead with their asset sales apparently. Now they are just going to focus on developing the asset instead. $43m cash in bank and Tauras Funds Management owning just over 10%


----------



## mr. jeff (19 June 2012)

Hi thegooch and apologies for not seeing your post.
AMX chart (I will update soon) shows nothing new and nothing happening yet. A very constant grind down.
 Still waiting for a major turning point to appear but at this stage it seems that it will have to be via crisis. Volumes have remained relatively constant so far. From what little I know, I would say that trying to get rid of assets, then deciding to develop them when no-one is interested is not a great thing and doesn't instil much confidence in management or the resource. Those test results bit hard. 

On a more positive note, they are drilling rather busily I believe and have pretty decent potential for extensions or new finds, they have proved their capacity for this.


----------



## Boggo (19 June 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Still waiting for a major turning point to appear




Patience is the way forward with these imo, a repeat of the previous pattern would be nice !

(click to expand)


----------



## Althom (25 June 2012)

Dead duck, couldn't even get any interest to sell it.


----------



## thegooch (5 July 2012)

Althom said:


> Dead duck, couldn't even get any interest to sell it.





There was interest , but with the share price smashed so low (most likely on purpose) they decided to shut down the process early , instead of getting super low ball offers. I think offers were forthcoming , but management made the right decision to defend shareholder value here and move forward operationally.  

The bidders will return before years end imo , once new deposits start taking shape and prove up that they have an entire gold belt , not just a single economic project.

Secondly , met testing "issues" have been totally overstated and the management will likely difuse this in the coming months via better explanation in the PFS.  

But the directors will have to stand and deliver from here , and make the case that their project is worth a bid of the desired $500mill+ price tag they're likely after.

I expect to see a newly invigorated management come out firing in the second half of this year. 

Share price is now around 15% higher than recent lows. and the chart is looking like a bottom may have finally been ground out .

All the best to holders.


----------



## Morgan (19 July 2012)

Up 17.5% today and a speeding ticket from ASX.


----------



## thegooch (9 August 2012)

Morgan said:


> Up 17.5% today and a speeding ticket from ASX.




New fly over presentation - very swish !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0dHWO50OfQ

Looks good


----------



## thegooch (9 August 2012)

New fly through presentation

Looks very smart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0dHWO50OfQ

Have a look if you like pure gold exploration !


----------



## mr. jeff (9 August 2012)

They are going to need more than a presentation to get themselves out of the mud. Having said that, they have certainly been sold to much more reasonable levels...eventually something will happen here, but much better prospects out there. Good luck to AMX.


----------



## thegooch (10 August 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> They are going to need more than a presentation to get themselves out of the mud. Having said that, they have certainly been sold to much more reasonable levels...eventually something will happen here, but much better prospects out there. Good luck to AMX.




Current EV around $20/oz , just above exploration costs. Not sure whats "reasonable" about that.


----------



## thegooch (20 August 2012)

thegooch said:


> Current EV around $20/oz , just above exploration costs. Not sure whats "reasonable" about that.




Buyers are back in town in AMX. Another solid day after carving out a recent double bottom . 

Looks like a new trend forming. Up 20%+ in two sessions on increasing volumes.

Strong Buy signals everywhere on this one now.


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 August 2012)

thegooch said:


> Buyers are back in town in AMX. Another solid day after carving out a recent double bottom .
> 
> Looks like a new trend forming. Up 20%+ in two sessions on increasing volumes.
> 
> Strong Buy signals everywhere on this one now.




ah.....this would be the stock you were keen on and promoted it going up when it was $1.08  and i said it was headed sub .79c .....it may become a _'topstock'_ again, however, let's not have any ramping, ok,

just saying.....


----------



## thegooch (21 August 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> ah.....this would be the stock you were keen on and promoted it going up when it was $1.08  and i said it was headed sub .79c .....it may become a _'topstock'_ again, however, let's not have any ramping, ok,
> 
> just saying.....




Up over 25% in one week and now over 50% off the 52 week low

Don't need to ramp it mate , already on its way. Just given the heads up , take it or leave it.

Just saying.....


----------



## thegooch (23 August 2012)

thegooch said:


> Up over 25% in one week and now over 50% off the 52 week low
> 
> Don't need to ramp it mate , already on its way. Just given the heads up , take it or leave it.
> 
> Just saying.....




Still climbing nicely. 

Still around 40% oversold from here.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 August 2012)

thegooch said:


> Still climbing nicely.
> 
> Still around 40% oversold from here.




Oversold according to who/what and why? Please provide more details for your posts


----------



## thegooch (23 August 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Oversold according to who/what and why? Please provide more details for your posts




AMX has 3.1mill/oz x industry average for gold in ground ($75/oz) = market cap of 235 million = .95c per share at current dilution.

Current sp = 60c 

60c x 40% = 84c 

Hence it has more the 40% upside just to get back just in regard to peer average. 
Hence , its 40% still oversold. 

Now go do the sums of 4mil/oz , which has a good chance of being hit this year. Then we see a possible upside closer to 60%-80%.


----------



## Crows (23 August 2012)

What worries me is that based on the history of their capital $$ raising consistency, they might find another 0.9m oz which would theoretically increase the share value, but introducing more shares just dilutes that increase. So the real question is, are they intending on introducing more shares for more and more funding, hence diluting the share price? My guess would be a yes, but I haven't researched them much and don't know what assets they have (if any), nor do I know how much cash they have left in the bank.

Have they released when they expect to actually make some money off of this 3.1m oz deposit they've found? Also what the price tag will be to get every bit of infrastructure up and running before they start digging up the dirt?


----------



## mr. jeff (23 August 2012)

thegooch said:


> AMX has 3.1mill/oz x industry average for gold in ground ($75/oz) = market cap of 235 million = .95c per share at current dilution.
> 
> Current sp = 60c
> 
> ...




I got the impression that it was a porphyry resource which makes for difficult processing and thus the recovery news was a real boot in the rear - if so this would make a comparison less "apples with apples". Just a thought. Also looking at management trying to hive off the whole lot only a couple of months ago doesn't say much for the ground or perhaps management otherwise. But taking all that into account, maybe it is a major turnaround candidate.


----------



## thegooch (24 August 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> I got the impression that it was a porphyry resource which makes for difficult processing and thus the recovery news was a real boot in the rear - if so this would make a comparison less "apples with apples". Just a thought. Also looking at management trying to hive off the whole lot only a couple of months ago doesn't say much for the ground or perhaps management otherwise. But taking all that into account, maybe it is a major turnaround candidate.




"maybe it is a major turnaround candidate"

Already 80% higher than the recent 52 week low. Larger buyer is present and not shy to push the price action to fill orders. 

A new up trend being established. The trend is your friend.

Recovery rates are the same as semafo up the road, which has a billion plus market cap for a simular size operation as AMX are planning. 

Undervalued by multiples if your investment horizon reaches past your keyboard.


----------



## mr. jeff (24 August 2012)

Is it changing direction ? Weekly chart.

I have been watching for a turnaround here for a long time. I don't want to sound like I am trying to shoot the stock down and sorry if it had that tone! Current gold climate is suddenly bullish short term and may support a break to the upside - on the daily chart it does look that way (weekly shown above), but I have entered falsely twice before - as mentioned by someone here (GG ?) if you try to pick bottoms you can end up with smelly fingers! 


I do agree that they have a decent resource though, one that could be developed, however I know little about the company or the ground other than what I have mentioned which I am quite happy to proclaim is quite limited.

I am watching.-


----------



## thegooch (25 August 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> View attachment 48718
> 
> Is it changing direction ? Weekly chart.
> 
> ...




Nothing wrong with playing it safe Jeff. If you only get the middle 80% of every move, you're doing ok.


----------



## Boggo (26 August 2012)

Two different views from two different methods just to confuse the issue.

The light blue line on the second pic below may be an area of interest.

(click to expand)


----------



## mr. jeff (26 August 2012)

In the current gold climate and with the recent smashing of AMX, I could quite easily agree with your analysis Boggo, which to me suggests that at least a mid term base has formed and we could have seen the turn around point with a double bottom and a good rebound.
I will be looking for a solid move above 60c, test and continue - then I may look for an entry on that. Based on US ruminations, that could well be tomorrow - probably expect med to high volume, up. 

This is an exciting one to be looking at - and thanks for making me feel better about having no conviction "thegooch".


----------



## Boggo (27 August 2012)

AMX got off on the wrong foot today.
Lets see if it finds support at that line on the chart in my post above, ie 53.5.

(click to expand)


----------



## Crows (29 August 2012)

Sitting at 53c right now... Hit 52c yesterday and shot back up to 55.5c before the close. Interesting to see where it goes today


----------



## thegooch (3 September 2012)

Boggo said:


> AMX got off on the wrong foot today.
> Lets see if it finds support at that line on the chart in my post above, ie 53.5.
> 
> (click to expand)




Chartwise and fundementally with POG rising, amx looks set to move higher again.

Looking for it to take out the 62c mark this week. 

Keep an eye on that 75c level. If it breaks that in the coming weeks, i think we're going to see a sizable move back over $1 mark.


----------



## thegooch (10 September 2012)

thegooch said:


> Chartwise and fundementally with POG rising, amx looks set to move higher again.
> 
> Looking for it to take out the 62c mark this week.
> 
> Keep an eye on that 75c level. If it breaks that in the coming weeks, i think we're going to see a sizable move back over $1 mark.




Going for a nice big marubozu candle today.

Setting up for another crack at 63c. 

The next price objective would then be 80c looking at the chart ?

Plenty of strong tail winds now in place to propell this one higher. QE3, 46000 samples to be assayed before NOV, gold making an strong move in the last week. Risk-on trade back in fashion for the second half of this year imo


----------



## Boggo (10 September 2012)

thegooch said:


> Chartwise and fundementally with POG rising, amx looks set to move higher again.
> Looking for it to take out the 62c mark this week.
> *Keep an eye on that 75c level. If it breaks that in the coming weeks, i think we're going to see a sizable move back over $1 mark*.








thegooch said:


> Going for a nice big marubozu candle today.
> Setting up for another crack at 63c.
> *The next price objective would then be 80c looking at the chart ?*




Not quite seeing what you are seeing gooch, this is still in a downtrend but just showing signs of a potential bottom.

Would be interested in seeing the chart that you are referring to.

Two charts below, first is AMX as it was last Friday 7th, second is that of SLX, also last Friday, which has had a similiar slide but displays a good example of what is needed on AMX to highlight a trend reversal.
AMX needs that sucker (bottom picker) upturn and then a test with a higher low to really begin a trend reversal.

(click to expand x 2)


----------



## thegooch (11 September 2012)

Boggo said:


> Not quite seeing what you are seeing gooch, this is still in a downtrend but just showing signs of a potential bottom.
> 
> Would be interested in seeing the chart that you are referring to.
> 
> ...




Not just pure charts here .

Some fundamental drivers to consider:

1. 12 months worth of news due before nov. plenty of top shelf results likely 

2. QE3 likely = risk-on


Charts are a context , not a catalyst.


----------



## Boggo (11 September 2012)

thegooch said:


> *Going for a nice big marubozu candle today*.
> 
> Setting up for another crack at 63c.
> 
> The next price *objective would then be 80c looking at the chart* ?




The chart that you referred to above was my request.




thegooch said:


> Not just pure charts here .
> 
> *Some fundamental drivers to consider*:
> 
> ...




Some examples of the behaviour of the people who produce fundamentals, I would trust a chart first anyday.
http://www.smh.com.au/business/its-a-dog-eat-blog-world-out-there-20120907-25jv1.html





thegooch said:


> Charts are a context , not a catalyst.




Charts are the reality at any point in time.


----------



## thegooch (12 September 2012)

Boggo said:


> The chart that you referred to above was my request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When explorers release news flow or macro economic news changes , that is what dicates where the chart goes . 

THAT is reality. 

Don't confuse charts as being a self fulfilling prophecy. When share prices move , there is always an underlaying fundemental reason for it, whether it be in the micro or macro sense. 

Questions is whether or not you know what that reason is at any point in time.


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 September 2012)

thegooch said:


> When explorers release news flow or macro economic news changes , that is what dicates where the chart goes .
> 
> THAT is reality.
> 
> ...




there's some truth in that....some.......of course a lot of the news is already factored in and then you get some great news and price heads south because the major money already sold into the weak moneys buying and then you get a buying spree as the major money buys all the weak hands supply on what should have been a sell-the-news moment.......hence the confusion so read on many forums......my guess is you dont know most of the time where price is going and you spend most of your time reacting to rather than being ahead of price.....which is why you kept buying a falling knife over the last 12 months........on this site many people actually know what theyre doing.......welcome aboard


----------



## thegooch (12 September 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> there's some truth in that....some.......of course a lot of the news is already factored in and then you get some great news and price heads south because the major money already sold into the weak moneys buying and then you get a buying spree as the major money buys all the weak hands supply on what should have been a sell-the-news moment.......hence the confusion so read on many forums......my guess is you dont know most of the time where price is going and you spend most of your time reacting to rather than being ahead of price.....which is why you kept buying a falling knife over the last 12 months........on this site many people actually know what theyre doing.......welcome aboard




I'm still averaging up on AMX mate and regularly trade in and out to accumulate more without putting in more $$

No knife catching here mm1, just prudent accumulation. 

Sure, I've paid too much for some parcels in the last 18months and they long since been stopped out.

Total AMX holding still up at 450% with average buy price. 

Will think about selling around 2000% margin. 

"on this site many people actually know what theyre doing....."

I'll judge the merit of that statement in due course.


----------



## Boggo (12 September 2012)

thegooch said:


> When explorers release news flow or macro economic news changes , that is what dicates where the chart goes .
> 
> THAT is reality.




Actually it works the other way round in the majority of cases, news is usually old news by the time it is released to the unwashed.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 September 2012)

thegooch said:


> I'm still averaging up on AMX mate and regularly trade in and out to accumulate more without putting in more $$
> 
> No knife catching here mm1, just prudent accumulation.
> 
> ...




Please note that if you are to post your buys and sells they need to be done as close as possible to real time, otherwise anyone can say anything about their profits. Alternatively feel free to send through a broker statement fror a mod to verify.

Please also provide analysis as to why you think this stock can move 2000%. That is a very specific number and we are yet to see any specific numbers and data to support that analysis other than very generic analysis such as gold price going up, or QE3 risk on... Please show us how an increased gold price (or any of the other basic comments you have made) should equate to a 2000% increase in this companies price.

I dont have time to do the calcs, but is it even possible to have made 450% in this down trend??? Especially through "accumulation"

Further posts not containing analysis will be removed and infracted.

If members wish to discuss the benefits of TA vs FA we have numerous threads for that, so please keep this one for AMX.

Thanks


----------



## thegooch (12 September 2012)

Boggo said:


> Actually it works the other way round in the majority of cases, news is usually old news by the time it is released to the unwashed.




Thats a very cynical view. 

Insider trading has never been evident in AMX.  A reflection of quality management.


----------



## thegooch (12 September 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Please note that if you are to post your buys and sells they need to be done as close as possible to real time, otherwise anyone can say anything about their profits. Alternatively feel free to send through a broker statement fror a mod to verify.
> 
> Please also provide analysis as to why you think this stock can move 2000%. That is a very specific number and we are yet to see any specific numbers and data to support that analysis other than very generic analysis such as gold price going up, or QE3 risk on... Please show us how an increased gold price (or any of the other basic comments you have made) should equate to a 2000% increase in this companies price.
> 
> ...




"I dont have time to do the calcs, but is it even possible to have made 450% in this down trend??? Especially through "accumulation"

Who said it was made during the downtrend ? not me....

Send detail to a mod to verify ?? No thanks , i'll keep that info to myself thanks. Not a good idea to share that kind of info on the internet. Capiche?

I would've posted when i'd orginally bought , but that was 4 or so years ago. Wasn't a member then sorry.

"Please also provide analysis as to why you think this stock can move 2000%"  

I didn't day it would go up 2000%. I said I would close my own personal amx position if it was up 2000% . 

I have also provided several charts and other fundemental reasons like near term release of overdue drill results on this thread to support my statements. 

I guess you have to read the whole thread to gather the right context. 

But that alot of reading isn't it.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 September 2012)

I still fail to see any significant contribution or analysis from yourself which can justify such a bullish position, especially on the back of such a downtrend. Simply saying macro gold prices are going up, or more assays are coming in doesnt justify a 2000% price increase. I'm you want some good examples of fundamental analysis we are seeking check out threads such as BAS or CTP (just examples of good analysis)

If my calcs are correct then for you to be currently up 450% you must have bought around the 13c mark, or have an average overall price of 13c. Last time the price was there was March 2009, even if this is the case (which i doubt) then you have given up over 2000% profit since the absolute high. Why didnt you sell out at your mythical 2000% figure back then instead of watching it all evaporate?


----------



## Boggo (12 September 2012)

thegooch said:


> I have also provided several charts and other fundemental reasons like near term release of overdue drill results on this thread to support my statements.




Where ?

Apart from copying one of mr jeff's I haven't seen any of yours on this AMX thread.

End of wasting my time on this discussion 

This was your post on 14th April when it was over $1.0, fantastic errr _analysis_...


thegooch said:


> Jeff - have you ever considered that the high volume is generated by the same entity buying and selling back and forth to itself? The purpose being to manufacture negative sentiment in the stock ? Its called stacking the depth, planting parcels on both sides on the depth, trading back and forth , but tending the bias downward to give the illusion of a sell down. The same entity also front runs the stock with shorts and uses the same techinique to pick up larger stop loss parcels on the way down.
> 
> So the techinique achieve 3 things:
> 
> ...


----------



## thegooch (13 September 2012)

Boggo said:


> Where ?
> 
> Apart from copying one of mr jeff's I haven't seen any of yours on this AMX thread.
> 
> ...






I believe AMX will continue to rally from the low of 35c ,based on the following:

1. backlog of drill results to be cleared by end of OCT (about 12 months worth, courtesy of the new prep lab)

2. Likely monentary easing across the globe to improve capital markets. Positive for gold junoirs on the cusp of development.

3. Chart is showing a strong indication of a bottom ( when read in the CONTEXT of the above fundementals )

I have stated all of the above points in this thread already. 

Share price currently 57.5c -  Who's buying ? who's shorting ? and who's sitting out ?

Take it or leave it gents. Not trying to push the stock onto anyone , just highlighting an opportunity to make some $$. I feel the case is compelling to say the least. 

We'll check back here in a few months and see who made the right call on AMX .

Best of luck gents. 

My last post for a while . Happy trading


----------



## Boggo (13 September 2012)

thegooch said:


> I believe AMX will continue to rally from the low of 35c ,based on the following:
> 
> 1. backlog of drill results to be cleared by end of OCT (about 12 months worth, courtesy of the new prep lab)
> 
> ...




Still waiting for that elusive chart that you keep referring to gooch !
In the meantime here is my daily with a couple of "look at me" signals, the weekly is flat.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (14 September 2012)

If it can get past 63 then next target is mid 70's
Just my 

(click to expand)


----------



## Family_Guy (31 October 2012)

So, taking charts away for just one moment, can anyone explain a 15c or roughly 25% drop in AMX in a couple of days when from what i understand (very basic) the drill results were ok? Or are/were we expecting better results?

Cheers
Peter Griffen


----------



## jancha (21 August 2013)

Just wondering if the The Gooch is still around?? 

Fantastic buying opportunity it would seem as a year ago this was heading for blue skies.

Did you make 2000% or are you still accumulating?


----------



## System (14 April 2014)

On April 11th, 2014, Ampella Mining Limited (AMX) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, following the compulsory acquisition by Centamin West Africa Holdings Limited.


----------

